# MAJESTICS NEW YEARS PICNIC AND HOP



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

LOCATION>>>>> Long Beach Veteran's Memorial Stadium.........


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Nov 2 2005, 05:01 PM~4123578
> *LOCATION>>>>> Long Beach Veteran's Memorial Stadium.........
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ChicanoCruiser (Feb 14, 2003)

long beach this year?


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Nov 2 2005, 05:01 PM~4123578
> *LOCATION>>>>> Long Beach Veteran's Memorial Stadium.........
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

fa sho,,,,,,,,,,,,,,great spot


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

ITS ALL GOOD....


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

damn LONG BEACH cops are DICKS sometimes though... but vets sure does have a lot of SPACE iN SIDE AND OUT


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

IS THERE A COVER CHARGE TO GO IN :uh:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

looking forward to it!


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## goldilocs (Nov 6, 2001)

damn that is going to come quick


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by luvregals_@Nov 2 2005, 04:23 PM~4123739
> *damn LONG BEACH cops are DICKS sometimes though... but vets sure does have a lot of SPACE iN SIDE AND OUT
> *


yea...and also Ive liked the feeling over the last several years how it was at the dam and elysian....it feels like everyone gets together and goes out to a "picnic" type scene...as opposed to being at a stadium. Either way, this is always a good show.


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Nov 2 2005, 05:24 PM~4123749
> *IS THERE A COVER CHARGE TO GO IN  :uh:
> *


well if we get the vets stadium ,dont you think it would come with permits :twak:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by k gee_@Nov 2 2005, 04:46 PM~4123877
> *yea...and also Ive liked the feeling over the last several years how it was at the dam and elysian....it feels like everyone gets together and goes out to a "picnic" type scene...as opposed to being at a stadium. Either way, this is always a good show.
> *


oh hells yes... IMO i think this is the shit to be at FUCK THE SUPERSHOW IN VEGAS other than the RO party at the stratosphere..VEGAS SHOW PRETTY MUCH SUCKS BALLS


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

I dont hate...what may come across as hate at times from me, is pure "jokes". I am cool with everyone, as long as we all respect eachother. I can't wait for the picnic.


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by luvregals_@Nov 2 2005, 04:49 PM~4123915
> *oh hells yes... IMO i think this is the shit to be at FUCK THE SUPERSHOW IN VEGAS other than the RO party at the stratosphere..VEGAS SHOW PRETTY MUCH SUCKS BALLS
> *


That SD show last week looked as good as the LV show...wassup with that?


----------



## goldilocs (Nov 6, 2001)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Nov 2 2005, 10:45 PM~4123868
> *goldie ..you better be there.........we gonna have a vip section!!!
> *


if your there i am there :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

I WILL BE THERE. COMING DOWN ON FRIDAY AND LEAVING MONDAY :biggrin: 


SO ALL YOU FOOLS ON LAYITLOW BETTER GET READY TO KICK IT THAT WEEKEND. *BECAUSE IM GONNA BE KNOCKIN ON YOUR MOTHERFUCKIN DOORS TO COME KICK IT!!* :biggrin: 


AND IM HITTING EVERY TAQUERIA IN LA :uh:


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Nov 2 2005, 05:00 PM~4123973
> *I WILL BE THERE. COMING DOWN ON FRIDAY AND LEAVING MONDAY :biggrin:
> SO ALL YOU FOOLS ON LAYITLOW BETTER GET READY TO KICK IT THAT WEEKEND. BECAUSE IM GONNA BE KNOCKIN ON YOUR MOTHERFUCKIN DOORS TO COME KICK IT!! :biggrin:
> AND IM HITTING EVERY TAQUERIA IN LA :uh:
> *


***** this LA if you come knockin someone is blastin... you better call and tell peeps you around the corner or some shit...lol..j/k fool


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Nov 2 2005, 06:00 PM~4123973
> *I WILL BE THERE. COMING DOWN ON FRIDAY AND LEAVING MONDAY :biggrin:
> SO ALL YOU FOOLS ON LAYITLOW BETTER GET READY TO KICK IT THAT WEEKEND. BECAUSE IM GONNA BE KNOCKIN ON YOUR MOTHERFUCKIN DOORS TO COME KICK IT!! :biggrin:
> AND IM HITTING EVERY TAQUERIA IN LA :uh:
> *


oh brother :uh:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by luvregals_@Nov 2 2005, 06:17 PM~4124079
> ****** this LA if you come knockin someone is blastin... you better call and tell peeps you around the corner or some shit...lol..j/k fool
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by luvregals_@Nov 2 2005, 10:17 PM~4124079
> ****** this LA if you come knockin someone is blastin... you better call and tell peeps you around the corner or some shit...lol..j/k fool
> *


ILL BE AT THE DOOR WITH A LAYITLOW LOUDSPEAKER!!!


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Nov 2 2005, 10:17 PM~4124080
> *oh brother :uh:
> *


LISTO PARA EL PISTO!!!!!!!! NOS VAMOS A EMPEDAR!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

[


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Nov 2 2005, 05:20 PM~4124097
> *ILL BE AT THE DOOR WITH A LAYITLOW LOUDSPEAKER!!!
> *


lol


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

where there be a HOP?


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by luvregals_@Nov 3 2005, 12:07 AM~4125045
> *where there be a HOP?
> *


RICH IS PROMOTING THE MODEL CAR HOP. :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Nov 2 2005, 07:01 PM~4123578
> *LOCATION>>>>> Long Beach Veteran's Memorial Stadium.........
> *


address please we need to find hotels for those that are going


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Nov 2 2005, 07:21 PM~4125189
> *address please we need to find hotels for those that are going
> *


here you go homie
JUST AN FYI...THE LONG BEACH AIRPORT IS LIKE PRETTY MUCH NEXT DOOR... the big hotels that are near are the LONG BEACH MARRIOT... and the LAKEWOOD/LONG BEACH HOLIDAY INN

Veterans Stadium: 562-938-4018
5000 E Lew Davis St
Long Beach, CA 90808, US

MAPQUEST


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Nov 2 2005, 06:01 PM~4123578
> *LOCATION>>>>> Long Beach Veteran's Memorial Stadium.........
> *


cant wait ill be there fo sho BIG "M" always putting out a bomb ass picninc on the first :thumbsup:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by luvregals_@Nov 2 2005, 10:41 PM~4125354
> *here you go homie
> JUST AN FYI...THE LONG BEACH AIRPORT IS LIKE PRETTY MUCH NEXT DOOR... the big hotels that are near are the LONG BEACH MARRIOT... and the LAKEWOOD/LONG BEACH HOLIDAY INN
> 
> ...


Thanks homie


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

I WOULD =LIKE 2 CHECK THAT OUT!!!


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

we should get this topic pinned..


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

here. lets get it in the right place first


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

lol PIN IT


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

cant wait!


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)




----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Nov 3 2005, 09:41 AM~4127686
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: maybe i'll roll my ride :0


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

man homie this shit pumps up the blood just thinkin about it uffin: uffin: uffin: on the real wally how much we gettin taxed to get in ?? gotta make sure i save enough to get in and have me a bite to eat


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

that would sound fun as fuck tell ever club to bring out one riding lowrider bike and race em haaa that would be tight as fuck. uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

[


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Nov 2 2005, 05:48 PM~4123901
> *well if  we  get the vets  stadium  ,dont you think it would  come with permits :twak:
> *


SORRY RICH :worship: :biggrin:


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Nov 2 2005, 05:42 PM~4123839
> *hogg gonna host the hop........you see his rims in the new lowrider....why didn't they show the rest of the ca?  r..........
> *


WALLY YOU KNOW WHY THEY DID'NT SHOW THE REST OF THE CAR,,,,,,,, :0


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:biggrin: HELL YEA.....RIGHT DOWN THE STREET.... :cheesy:


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Nov 3 2005, 08:48 AM~4127720
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave: maybe i'll roll my ride :0
> *


hell yeah you8 should bring that shit out.. LOOKING CLEAN ASS FUCK


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Nov 3 2005, 12:48 PM~4128825
> *WALLY YOU KNOW WHY THEY DID'NT SHOW THE REST OF THE CAR,,,,,,,, :0
> *


este vato :biggrin:


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by luvregals_@Nov 3 2005, 05:06 PM~4131406
> *hell yeah you8 should bring that shit out.. LOOKING CLEAN ASS FUCK
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
ill bring my new ride


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

L.A's FINEST CAR CLUB THIS IS BIG ROB PRESIDENT OF THE CLUB WE WILL BE THERE WITH GRILL AND TENTS FIRST PICNIC FOR MY CLUB AND WE WILL BE THERE WITH FULL COLORS AND CARS SO LETS PUT A GOOD SHOW LIKE ALWAYST MAJESTICS CC PICNICS SEE YOU THERE HOMIES :thumbsup: L.A's FINEST CC 4 LIFE


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by k gee_@Nov 4 2005, 01:06 AM~4133209
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ill bring my new ride
> *


:0 what is it?


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

oh and me and the homies will be there for sure

:thumbsup:


----------



## MR NOPAL (Feb 28, 2004)

:thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Nov 3 2005, 07:13 PM~4131471
> *:wave:  bring tents  THIS IS RAIN OR SHINE!!!!!!!!
> *


come on now wally you know what toni tony tonee said, it never rains in southern california :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: or at least that day i hope it doesnt


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

[


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

BUMP


----------



## 93FLEET (Dec 27, 2004)

WILL BE THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

IT'LL BE A FINE DAY FOR A CRUZ,CARS AND BIKES TOO....


----------



## bigswanga (Jan 23, 2003)

:thumbsup: ULTIMATE RIDERS never miss out on thee Majestics :biggrin: Its the thing to do everyyear like car registration.................................GOTTA DO IT :biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Nov 3 2005, 04:06 AM~4125590
> *cant wait ill be there fo sho BIG  "M" always putting out a bomb ass picninc on the first :thumbsup:
> *


thats what i'm sayin, 
10 minutes away from the pad.

whats up brian?


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

*MILLENIUM CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE YOU VATOS ALWAYS PUT IT DOWN*


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Nov 4 2005, 07:04 PM~4139968
> *BUMP
> *


ttt


----------



## d Elegance (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by k gee_@Nov 2 2005, 05:51 PM~4123930
> *That SD show last week looked as good as the LV show...wassup with that?
> *


NO! Sorry to say, but Byrd knows how to throw a hell of a Damm Good Show! Our props! Every single dam car was beautiful and each one deserved "INDOORS". Judging was very fair, there didn't seem to be any favoritism. Them judges had there work cut out for them. 
There was no B.S. restrictions like you get from the "Other" show. We'll definately be there again next year. And hopefully there's yet more room so that no one gets turned away...the more the merrier.

Oh Yeah! TOGETHER will be there for New Years!!


----------



## 187LUXURY (Oct 20, 2004)

:


> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Nov 3 2005, 09:48 AM~4127720
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave: maybe i'll roll my ride :0
> *


 :angry: Maybe???? you know we have been waiting all year to see it,Quit playing :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

there are a few from the MAJESTICS DETROIT chapter going to be there


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)




----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

ALWAYS A GREAT TIME WE'LL BE THERE


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

ill be there for a week


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:uh: :uh:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Nov 7 2005, 11:01 AM~4155549
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


BUTTERFLY :uh:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 7 2005, 12:04 PM~4155577
> *BUTTERFLY :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smoothhoneypot_@Nov 2 2005, 06:03 PM~4123582
> *WHAT??????
> 
> What happened to Santa Fe Dam???
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

IS IS TRUE BIG SCOTTY IS GONNA BRING HIS 10 KIDS?????????????


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

DELANO MAJESTICS & CENTRAL CAL MAJESTICS WILL BE THERE FOE SHO HOMIE....ANOTHER YEAR OF LOW RIDING...ANOTHER CAR..ANOTHER YEAR OF 100% DEDICATION..........................I SHIT YOU NOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

IS THERE GONNA BE ANY HOOCHIES AT THIS SHIT OR A BIG SWORDFIGHT LIKE EVERY YEAR????? :uh:


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by luvregals_@Nov 2 2005, 05:17 PM~4124079
> ****** this LA if you come knockin someone is blastin... you better call and tell peeps you around the corner or some shit...lol..j/k fool
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


Da's Fo sho.......


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 7 2005, 10:56 AM~4155481
> *ill be there for a week
> *



:0 hhh GAWD!!!!!!!

Where you staying????? :0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smoothhoneypot_@Nov 8 2005, 10:18 AM~4162925
> *:0 hhh GAWD!!!!!!!
> 
> Where you staying????? :0
> *


YOUR HOUSE FOO :0


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

I'M THINKING ABOUT ROLLING WITH SCOTT TO THE SHOW,LEAVE THURSDAY NIGHT, GET THERE EARLY FRIDAY PARTS CELEBRATE THE NEW YEARS THEN HIT THE SWAPMEET TO CHECK OUT THE HYNAS :biggrin: AND SCOTT CAN CHECK OUT THE TORTAS


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 8 2005, 12:29 PM~4163516
> *YOUR HOUSE FOO :0
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Nov 8 2005, 01:40 PM~4164060
> *
> *


wally when will fliers be made?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Nov 8 2005, 12:40 PM~4164060
> *
> *


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

we gonna hire a tambora,,,,,,,,,,,,,straight tamborazo :biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

what time will the hopping start?


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Nov 9 2005, 10:55 AM~4171666
> *what time will the hopping start?
> *


early,you bringing a hopper?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Nov 9 2005, 11:58 AM~4171693
> *early,you bringing a hopper?
> *



:0


----------



## MR NOPAL (Feb 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Nov 9 2005, 11:48 AM~4171589
> *we gonna hire a tambora,,,,,,,,,,,,,straight tamborazo :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 8 2005, 11:29 AM~4163516
> *YOUR HOUSE FOO :0
> *




SORRY, OUR COUCH IS ALREADY BOOKED FOR THAT WEEKEND...... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by smoothhoneypot_@Nov 9 2005, 02:06 PM~4173221
> *SORRY, OUR COUCH IS ALREADY BOOKED FOR THAT WEEKEND...... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


thats cold :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: he can stay at my new pad :biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Nov 9 2005, 04:16 PM~4173294
> *thats cold :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: he can stay at  my new pad :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Nov 9 2005, 03:14 PM~4173763
> *:0
> *


aye chisme :0


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smoothhoneypot+Nov 9 2005, 02:06 PM~4173221-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT YOU THINK, WAS GONNA HAPPEN, DIDNT YOU READ THE SIG, BROS OVER HOES :0 , THANKS BIG CARNAL


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by RICH_@Nov 9 2005, 07:24 PM~4175192
> *
> *


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

what up gonna be great as usual


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 9 2005, 06:35 PM~4174343
> *aye chisme :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Nov 7 2005, 11:01 PM~4160352
> *IS THERE GONNA BE ANY HOOCHIES AT THIS SHIT OR A BIG SWORDFIGHT LIKE EVERY YEAR?????  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

WELL IF YOU HELP GET THE WORD AROUND,,,,,,,THERE WILL BE HONIES :cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Nov 10 2005, 10:14 AM~4178313
> *WELL IF YOU HELP GET THE WORD AROUND,,,,,,,THERE WILL BE HONIES :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Nov 7 2005, 11:01 PM~4160352
> *IS THERE GONNA BE ANY HOOCHIES AT THIS SHIT OR A BIG SWORDFIGHT LIKE EVERY YEAR?????  :uh:
> *




:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: UR A FOOL HOMMIE..


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Nov 10 2005, 11:14 AM~4178313
> *WELL IF YOU HELP GET THE WORD AROUND,,,,,,,THERE WILL BE HONIES :cheesy:
> *


----------



## MR NOPAL (Feb 28, 2004)

"QUESTION ??" ARE THEY GOING TO CHECK FOR THESE OR ARE WE GOING TO HAVE TO SNEAK THEM IN..


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

ILL TRY MY BEST TO RECRUIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Eddie R._@Nov 10 2005, 10:22 PM~4183935
> *"QUESTION ??" ARE THEY GOING TO CHECK FOR THESE OR ARE WE GOING TO HAVE TO SNEAK THEM IN..
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eddie R._@Nov 11 2005, 12:22 AM~4183935
> *"QUESTION ??" ARE THEY GOING TO CHECK FOR THESE OR ARE WE GOING TO HAVE TO SNEAK THEM IN..
> *


    I'LL TAKE A FEW OF THOSE :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

NO ALCOHOL :0


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Nov 11 2005, 10:06 AM~4186060
> *NO ALCOHOL :0
> *


is the VET gonna be selling beer like they do at the swapmeet for about 5 bucks a can??????/


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by luvregals_@Nov 11 2005, 10:25 AM~4186208
> *is the VET gonna be selling beer like they do at the swapmeet for about 5 bucks a can??????/
> *


NO BUT WILLIE JOHNSON WILL BE SELLING BEER OUT OF HIS COOLER,,,,,,,,,,,,PLUS YOU DONT DRINK


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:0


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

ttt


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Nov 11 2005, 08:23 PM~4189495
> *:0
> *


 :angry: :angry: NO GANG ATTIRE???? :angry: :angry: :twak: :twak:  :banghead:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

MAJESTICS CHICAGO CHAPTER WILL BE THERE SUPORTING OUR BROTHERS.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Nov 3 2005, 03:39 PM~4129225
> *:biggrin:  should I hate and tell......nah...but damm ...that's shit is funny as hell! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Nov 13 2005, 04:25 PM~4198254
> *:angry:  :angry: NO GANG ATTIRE???? :angry:  :angry:  :twak:  :twak:    :banghead:
> *


no colors


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Nov 14 2005, 01:34 PM~4203009
> *no colors
> *


so just white shirts????????????????????


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Nov 14 2005, 11:42 AM~4203080
> *so just white shirts????????????????????
> *


tu sabes cabron


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Nov 14 2005, 01:45 PM~4203094
> *tu sabes cabron
> *


ok ok...let's do this.....all guys wear black..and all girls wear white...and all guys carry water guns...... :0


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

since i mised the saturday compton show i have to go to this one.


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:0 majestics and new years ,you cant go wrong


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Nov 14 2005, 02:01 PM~4203242
> *:0 majestics and new years ,you cant go wrong
> *


and make sure the girls wear those cheap ass 3 for 9.99 white tees from the swap meet...heheheh


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Nov 14 2005, 12:49 PM~4203128
> *ok ok...let's do this.....all guys wear black..and all girls wear white...and all guys carry water guns...... :0
> *


I like that idea..


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Nov 11 2005, 08:23 PM~4189495
> *:0
> *


hey rich! from what time to what time? how many cars are going to fit?


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Nov 14 2005, 01:25 PM~4203392
> *I like that idea..
> *


i second that!


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Nov 14 2005, 01:25 PM~4203745
> *6am till it ends.....I think 3900 spots ..is that BIGG enough for ya? :biggrin:  that's why they call it the BIGG "M"..que no?
> *


hell yeah the big dont fuck around


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Nov 14 2005, 04:35 PM~4203821
> *hell yeah the big dont fuck around
> *


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

any hotels around there for us out of towners to stay at?


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Nov 14 2005, 01:40 PM~4203861
> *any hotels around there for us out of towners to stay at?
> *


yeah motel 6 in arizona


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Nov 14 2005, 01:42 PM~4203874
> *yeah motel 6 in arizona
> *


j/k red dog ,,,we looking into it right now,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Nov 14 2005, 02:42 PM~4203874
> *yeah motel 6 in arizona
> *


  No love for a brotha :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Nov 14 2005, 04:40 PM~4203861
> *any hotels around there for us out of towners to stay at?
> *


DITTO LET US KNOW CARNAL


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

Chicago is gonna be up in that stadium , so get ready cuz The Big 'M' is gonna be repn' strong..


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Nov 14 2005, 01:01 PM~4203242
> *:0 majestics and new years ,you cant go wrong
> *





 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Anyone know if there is anything else happening on New Years day? Any other picnics or cruz's happening in the LA area other than Majestics at Vet. stadium.


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Dont know about Santa Fe Dam. Im just curious what else is going on that day? If anyone knows of anything post it. Im sure someone else is having something too. I know last year a club in Harbor area Had a picnic the same day. Just want to keep all the options open and make it a day of events u know....... Hit one for a while than the other....Lowriding baby thats what its all about....


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Nov 14 2005, 08:22 PM~4206279
> *Chicago is gonna be up in that stadium , so get ready cuz The Big 'M' is gonna be repn' strong..
> *


some of detroit will be right there with you homie


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Nov 14 2005, 02:25 PM~4203745
> *6am till it ends.....I think 3900 spots ..is that BIGG enough for ya? :biggrin:  that's why they call it the BIGG "M"..que no?
> *


 :thumbsup: RICH KNOWS I SUPPORT THE BIGG M :biggrin: I'LL BE THERE IN MY CADI


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

IS IT BETTER TO FLY INTO LAX OR OS THERE A AIRPORT IN LONG BEACH WE COULD FLY INTO?


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

WE WILL BE THERE THURS NIGHT OR FRI MORNING WHATS THERE TO DO THERE?


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

WE WILL BE THERE THURS NIGHT OR FRI MORNING WHATS THERE TO DO THERE? ALSO WE WANT TO STAY WHERE EVERYONE ELS IS STAYING AT SO LET US KNOW SO WE COULD GET THE ROOMS


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

I guess we will be fling into lax its like 100 cheaper per ticket whos going to pick us up :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Nov 15 2005, 10:40 AM~4209763
> *I guess we will be fling into lax its like 100 cheaper per ticket whos going to pick us up  :biggrin:
> *


just let me know carnal,and ill pick you guys up


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by LOBO MEMBER_@Nov 15 2005, 07:46 AM~4208695
> *:thumbsup:  RICH KNOWS I SUPPORT THE BIGG M  :biggrin:  I'LL BE THERE IN MY CADI
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 7 2005, 11:56 AM~4155481
> *ill be there for a week
> *


*I HAVE BEEN HERE FOR 28 YR'S* :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

so :biggrin:


----------



## Ms. Danger (Nov 15, 2005)

That even better although I was looking forward to going to the Santa Fe Dam. I even told my boyfriend it is a tradition to go there New Year's Day but Veterans Stadium is down the street from me. lol See you there. I'll make sure I let my car club members know, "Night Crowd Car Club". Laterzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Nov 15 2005, 02:43 PM~4210235
> *just let me know carnal,and ill pick you guys up
> *


  sounds like a plan carnal thanks for looking out


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

tight puttin req for day off in tomorrow....always good event...lovin how majestics put it down..


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

im gunna have too do the same!! :biggrin:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Nov 15 2005, 01:43 PM~4210235
> *just let me know carnal,and ill pick you guys up
> *



:cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin: orale homie. just dont get no traffic tickets at LAX this time..haha


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Nov 15 2005, 09:09 PM~4214370
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  orale homie. just dont get no traffic tickets at LAX this time..haha
> *


no shit i got a ticket cuz of you :cheesy:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

getting my tickets as I type :biggrin: me and silver are on for the first maybe some others that don't fly will be rolling out there as well at least 4 or 5 of us will be there get them beers ready


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

im really want to go silver is always saying this is a picknick not to be missed


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

:biggrin: I think our group pic will be bigger then in vegas :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

i didnt know you guys had chapters in florida& ky


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Nov 16 2005, 09:18 PM~4220353
> *i didnt  know you guys had chapters in florida& ky
> *


FL yea AND KC


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Nov 16 2005, 07:40 PM~4220487
> *FL yea KY no IT KC
> *


It already got fixed, just a little typo


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 16 2005, 07:50 PM~4220166
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup: 

my bad bout the ticket..hahaha


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Nov 16 2005, 09:45 PM~4220518
> *It already got fixed,  just a little typo
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Nov 16 2005, 06:45 PM~4220518
> *It already got fixed,  just a little typo
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

I'LL BE OUT THERE WITH MY GRILL AND DRINKS AND THE FAMILY 
SO ANY ONE WANTS BITE TO EAT OR A DRINK JUST STOP BY  :biggrin:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

I'M TRYING TO GET MY AIRLINE TICKET READY TO FLY DOWN THERE FOR THE PICNIC  I'LL BE CHILLIN WITH GOODTIMER :biggrin: VA VER UN DESMADRE


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

wut it lookin like??? wuts the countdown status as of now big wally?


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Nov 18 2005, 12:33 PM~4233007
> *propane only!....don't forget....no stakes in the cement....carne asada..por pa-vor.......con tor- tee-yas..oue-si?
> *


hmmm carnage and corn tortillas....great combo


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

cool.. canopies are cool? sodas? any trophies this year?


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

they cool as long as you dont put any stakes in the ground,,,,,,,,only trophies for hoppers and money


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Nov 18 2005, 01:33 PM~4233007
> *propane only!....don't forget....no stakes in the cement....carne asada..por pa-vor.......con tor- tee-yas..oue-si?
> *


no probelmo wally dogg  :biggrin:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Nov 18 2005, 01:33 PM~4233007
> *propane only!....don't forget....no stakes in the cement....carne asada..por pa-vor.......con tor- tee-yas..oue-si?
> *


NO QUENO SABE ESPANOL...WALLY OG DOG :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 16 2005, 08:32 PM~4220059
> *:biggrin:
> *


NO GANG ATTIRE  CANT GO THEN


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Nov 18 2005, 04:04 PM~4234720
> *NO GANG ATTIRE  CANT GO THEN
> *


SORRY


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

whats the word for after the picnic??? where the spots gonna be at??


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

Wally, You can count on TECHNIQUES we will be in Long Beach on 1-1 06


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Nov 18 2005, 06:04 PM~4234720
> *NO GANG ATTIRE  CANT GO THEN
> *



no body wants your ass there anyways :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 jp imma tell everyone on lay it low to come on down to see world famous goodtimer and his famous stache :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Nov 21 2005, 01:39 PM~4248745
> *:worship:  THANKS! EVERBODY!......yo HABLO mucho amer-e-cano y es-pan-ya por K me car-nall-lees es vatos .....hey, I'll be there at 6am.. get in early and get the best spots,,should be no lines...anybody here of another event on the same day let me know........ :biggrin:
> *


are we having a meeting the night before?


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Nov 21 2005, 02:37 PM~4249158
> *Meeting...we gonna par-tay..foo....wwwmajesticscompton.com  new updates check it out,   not done yet but we are getting there....wait till you see the vids we gonna sell      FREAK PARTY at the buf's....NC-21
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: heel yea party sounds great to me


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

I'm looking forward to New Years Day


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

I bet there will be mre members at this then in vegas.get the camras ready its going to be one to remember


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

so its an out side show? wheres?Are there going to be bleachers? :cheesy:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Nov 22 2005, 01:34 PM~4256965
> *so its an out side show? wheres?Are there going to be bleachers? :cheesy:
> *


its all outside show


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 22 2005, 08:05 PM~4258590
> *its all outside show
> *


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

which of the chapters will not be there?


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

a mesage from god LOL


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

aye chisme.. bring canopies as there is no fucking shade...


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

one more month :cheesy:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

man its draging


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

I JUST BOUGHT MY TICKETS TO FLY DOWN SOUTH!!!

HOPE TO MEET ALOT OF YOU FOOLS DOWN THERE


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

just say who you are LOL I don't know what anyone looks like LOL


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Nov 26 2005, 02:07 PM~4279720
> *I JUST BOUGHT MY TICKETS TO FLY DOWN SOUTH!!!
> 
> HOPE TO MEET ALOT OF YOU FOOLS DOWN THERE
> *


 :0


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 27 2005, 04:42 PM~4285215
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> :0
> *


ILL BE BRINGING ROSA AND BETTY DOWN, FOR YOU TO RIDE AROUND THE STADIUM BRO.


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## 575 Droptop (Dec 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 25 2005, 01:43 PM~4274645
> *:cheesy:
> *


Are these posters and how do we get some for us???????Any xtras?????


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Nov 27 2005, 11:48 AM~4285248
> *ILL BE BRINGING ROSA AND BETTY DOWN, FOR YOU TO RIDE AROUND THE STADIUM BRO.
> *


I CANT DO THAT TO YOUR GIRLFRIEND HOMIE :cheesy:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 505 Majestics_@Nov 27 2005, 11:55 AM~4285278
> *Are these posters and how do we get some for us???????Any xtras?????
> *


THEYRE FLIERS


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 27 2005, 05:11 PM~4285317
> *I CANT DO THAT TO YOUR GIRLFRIEND HOMIE :cheesy:
> *


 :machinegun: 

WHATSUP FOR SATURDAY NIGHT. HEARD TONY P HAD SOMETHIN CRACKIN.


----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)




----------



## CARLOSFLOREZ (Nov 28, 2005)

majestics!!


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 27 2005, 03:11 PM~4285317
> *I CANT DO THAT TO YOUR GIRLFRIEND HOMIE :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

:0


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

I GOT MY AIRLE TICKET TO HEAD OUT TO LOS ANGELES ON THE 29TH SO I'LL BE DOWN SOUTH FOR A FEW DAYS


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Nov 28 2005, 09:36 AM~4290237
> *I GOT MY AIRLE TICKET TO HEAD OUT TO LOS ANGELES ON THE 29TH SO I'LL BE DOWN SOUTH FOR A FEW DAYS
> *



what times your flight get in


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Nov 28 2005, 07:36 AM~4290237
> *I GOT MY AIRLE TICKET TO HEAD OUT TO LOS ANGELES ON THE 29TH SO I'LL BE DOWN SOUTH FOR A FEW DAYS
> *


ARE YOU BRINGING THE PEPINO


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Nov 28 2005, 08:36 AM~4290237
> *I GOT MY AIRLE TICKET TO HEAD OUT TO LOS ANGELES ON THE 29TH SO I'LL BE DOWN SOUTH FOR A FEW DAYS
> *



Orale...hope you have some fun..... :cheesy:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Nov 28 2005, 12:36 PM~4290237
> *I GOT MY AIRLE TICKET TO HEAD OUT TO LOS ANGELES ON THE 29TH SO I'LL BE DOWN SOUTH FOR A FEW DAYS
> *


BRO SINCE IM SITTING NEXT TO YOU ITS PROBABLY BEST YOU DONT EAT BEFORE WE GET ON. 


I DONT WANT YOU BLOWING ASS, AND SAYING IT WAS ME, TO THE FAMILY NEXT TO US. :uh: :uh:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

hows your recliner


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Nov 29 2005, 12:53 PM~4298721
> *BRO SINCE IM SITTING NEXT TO YOU ITS PROBABLY BEST YOU DONT EAT BEFORE WE GET ON.
> I DONT WANT YOU BLOWING ASS, AND SAYING IT WAS ME, TO THE FAMILY NEXT TO US. :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

PARTY AT MY HOUSE THE DAY BEFORE THE PICNIC.BRING YOUR OWN DRINKS AND DRUGS.LOL.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Nov 30 2005, 01:07 AM~4304290
> *PARTY AT MY HOUSE THE DAY BEFORE THE PICNIC.BRING YOUR OWN DRINKS AND DRUGS.LOL.
> *


they won't let it on the plane


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Nov 30 2005, 03:08 AM~4304299
> *they won't let it on the plane
> *


MAYBE WELL MEET UP WITH A BUNCH OF CHOLOS AT THE AIRPORT WHO CAN SELL US SOME MOTA.

I WANT TO GO TO CHURCH AT THE MISSION, ON OLVERA STREET ON SUNDAY. THERES HYNAS THERE. THE LAST TIME I WENT THERE THEY MADE ME SIT ON A BURRO WITH A LITLE HAT AND TOOK A PICTURE WTF :uh:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Nov 30 2005, 11:17 AM~4306223
> *MAYBE WELL MEET UP WITH A BUNCH OF CHOLOS AT THE AIRPORT WHO CAN SELL US SOME MOTA.
> 
> I WANT TO GO TO CHURCH AT THE MISSION, ON OLVERA STREET ON SUNDAY. THERES HYNAS THERE. THE LAST TIME I WENT THERE THEY MADE ME SIT ON A BURRO WITH A LITLE HAT AND TOOK A PICTURE WTF :uh:
> *


tHEY WOULD JUST JUMP YOUR ASS AND LEAVE YOU THERE IN YOUR CHILE CHOKERS.

hOW MUCH WOULD YOU PAY TO BE MEXICAN?


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

CHILE CHOKERS :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Nov 30 2005, 12:51 PM~4306945
> *CHILE CHOKERS :biggrin:
> *


It sound better then crime fighters!


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

RICH WHATSUP MAN. YOU GONNA LET ME PAINT YOU A MAJESTICS PIECE IN YOUR SHOP OR WHAT. :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 1 2005, 10:16 AM~4313706
> *RICH WHATSUP MAN. YOU GONNA LET ME PAINT YOU A MAJESTICS PIECE IN YOUR SHOP OR WHAT. :biggrin:
> *


yes toyboy,we ll go visit my old yard


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

ttt


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

before you know it that day will come so quick fellaz cant wait to see you all out there


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Dec 1 2005, 03:38 PM~4313836
> *yes  toyboy,we ll go  visit my old yard
> *


TOY BOY :uh: 

MY BURNERS WILL PUT YOUR TWO COLOR PIECES TO SLEEP!!


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 1 2005, 11:15 AM~4314117
> *TOY BOY :uh:
> 
> MY BURNERS WILL PUT YOUR TWO COLOR PIECES TO SLEEP!!
> *


ill show you what a legend is made out of :cheesy:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Dec 1 2005, 09:25 PM~4316721
> *ill show you what a legend is made out of :cheesy:
> *


A LEGEND... ***** PLEASE :uh:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 2 2005, 10:48 AM~4321668
> *A LEGEND... ***** PLEASE :uh:
> *


THATS NOT GOOD A WHITEBOY SAYING ***** :uh:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

damn


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:0 already getting calls..green light on the huero :angry:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Dec 2 2005, 04:01 PM~4321772
> *:0 already getting  calls..green light on the huero :angry:
> *


OK OK. MEXICAN PLEASE :uh:


----------



## bigswanga (Jan 23, 2003)

i cant wait uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

LAFFY TAFFY


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

bump :thumbsup: ttt


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 1 2005, 06:16 PM~4313706
> *RICH WHATSUP MAN. YOU GONNA LET ME PAINT YOU A MAJESTICS PIECE IN YOUR SHOP OR WHAT. :biggrin:
> *


hey if u down to paint i know a real low key fr8 yard.

hit me up,i'm down.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Dec 5 2005, 12:25 PM~4339812
> *:thumbsup:  don't forget to bring lawn chairs!
> *


they won't let me bring it on the plane


----------



## jestersixfour (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jestersixfour_@Dec 5 2005, 04:14 PM~4341319
> *
> *


I might be needing some tires I'll let you know homie


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eddie R._@Nov 4 2005, 12:37 AM~4134126
> *:thumbsup:  uffin:  :thumbsup:
> *


ISN'T THIS EVENT A LITTLE FARTHER THAN WHITTHIER BLVD. :biggrin:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93FLEET_@Nov 4 2005, 08:26 PM~4140933
> *WILL BE THERE :thumbsup:
> *


YEA RIGHT MAYBE SHOULD COUNT THE MILES YOU GOT TO DRIVE TO GET OUT THERE :roflmao:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eddie R._@Nov 10 2005, 11:22 PM~4183935
> *"QUESTION ??" ARE THEY GOING TO CHECK FOR THESE OR ARE WE GOING TO HAVE TO SNEAK THEM IN..
> *


IF YOU BRING SOME MAKE SURE YOU BRING ENOUGH BECAUSE ******* AND ALL OF LIMITED CC WILL BE IN THE HOUSE TO SERVE AND TAKE ALL YOURE CORONAS AND WHAT EVER ELSE IS INSIDE YOURE ICE CHEST :twak: :twak: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## MR NOPAL (Feb 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Dec 6 2005, 10:17 PM~4352506
> *IF YOU BRING SOME MAKE SURE YOU BRING ENOUGH BECAUSE ******* AND ALL OF LIMITED CC WILL BE IN THE HOUSE TO SERVE AND TAKE ALL YOURE CORONAS AND WHAT EVER ELSE IS INSIDE YOURE ICE CHEST :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


[attachmentid=377648]

DONT TRIP HOMIE, JUST TO WARM UP....


----------



## EL CAPRICE RIDA (Aug 11, 2004)

O.C. coming out to represent ..... :thumbsup:


----------



## Eazy-E (Sep 23, 2005)

LA's FINES well be ther also you well see us around 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Eazy-E (Sep 23, 2005)

LA's FINES well be there homies so see you Vatos out there 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL CAPRICE RIDA_@Dec 7 2005, 04:05 PM~4357989
> *O.C. coming out to represent ..... :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

three more weeks :biggrin:


----------



## 93FLEET (Dec 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Dec 6 2005, 10:06 PM~4352421
> *YEA RIGHT MAYBE SHOULD COUNT THE MILES YOU GOT TO DRIVE TO GET OUT THERE  :roflmao:
> *


THERES NO NEED TO COUNT THE MILES ILL JUST BORROW YOUR TRAILER :twak: AND KEEP TALKING YOUR SHIT AND IM GOING TO PUSH YOUR HEAVY SHIT OUT OF MY DRIVE WAY TO THE STREET AND YES I SAID PUSH CAUSE WE ALL KNOW YOUR SHIT WONT START :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:0


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

how far away is it from LAX airport?

I'm coming!!!


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Dec 8 2005, 09:27 PM~4368759
> *how far away is it from LAX airport?
> 
> I'm coming!!!
> *


like 20 minutes from lax


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Dec 8 2005, 04:34 PM~4365505
> *:0
> *


a fool on that gang attire


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Dec 9 2005, 11:15 AM~4371113
> *a fool on that gang attire
> *



you gonna have to shave the stache cuz we all know thats part of your gang attire foo :0 :0


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Dec 9 2005, 01:42 AM~4369526
> *like 20 minutes from lax
> *



cool, I can walk and hopefully be there by 6am.....LOL :biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Dec 9 2005, 04:20 PM~4373285
> *cool, I can walk and hopefully be there by 6am.....LOL :biggrin:
> *


what times your plane rollin in?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

IM COMIN SATURDAY TILL MONDAY- I CANT WAIT WALLY DOG LOOKOUT FOR THIS WHITE BOY  THERE AINT NO BETTER PLACE TO CELEBRATE THE 2006


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93FLEET_@Dec 8 2005, 01:53 PM~4365181
> *THERES NO NEED TO COUNT THE MILES ILL JUST BORROW YOUR TRAILER  :twak: AND KEEP TALKING YOUR SHIT AND  IM GOING TO PUSH YOUR HEAVY SHIT OUT OF MY DRIVE WAY  TO THE STREET AND YES I SAID PUSH CAUSE WE ALL  KNOW YOUR SHIT WONT START :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


HOMIE MY CAR DONT NEED TO START TO SERV AS LONG AS MY BATERRIES ARE CHARGE AND IT WORKS THATS ALL THAT MATTERS TO ME. :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 93FLEET (Dec 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Dec 9 2005, 11:12 PM~4376324
> *HOMIE MY CAR DONT NEED TO START TO SERV AS LONG AS MY BATERRIES ARE CHARGE AND IT WORKS THATS ALL THAT MATTERS TO ME. :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


SURE =========)


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93FLEET_@Dec 9 2005, 11:23 PM~4376416
> *SURE =========)
> *


 :buttkick: :rofl: :nono: :barf: :burn: :guns:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

Wally, Rich and to the rest of the big "M" crew. TECHNIQUES will be celabrating the New Year the same way we have in the past with our friends and our lowriders in Long Beach. See you there.


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

*IM GETTING READY WITH THE HOMIES CARS WE WILL HAVE TAMALES AND CHAMPURADO READY FOR THE HOMIES SEE YOU UP THERE HOMIES FROM OBC STRICTLY FAMILY AND MAJESTICS AND LA CARTEL AND THE REST OF THE REAL RIDERS SEE OUT THERE WITH THE TAMALES* :biggrin:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Dec 12 2005, 10:48 AM~4388330
> *:biggrin: there'a a GANG of peeps comming ....hope this place is big enough! better get there early..thees foos that come late might not make it in...... :biggrin:
> *


MAN HOMIE WE WERE TALKIN BOUT THAT SHIT IN THE MEETING 430 WE GONNA MEET UP AND WE SHOULD BE OUT THERE BY 530 HOPEFULLY


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

ANY ONE KNOW WHERE I COULD GET SOME FRONT BUMBER FILLERS FOR A REGAL WITHIN THESE NEXT COUPLE WEEKS?


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Dec 11 2005, 01:08 PM~4383969
> *Wally, Rich and to the rest of the big "M" crew.  TECHNIQUES will be celabrating the New Year the same way we have in the past with our friends and our lowriders in Long Beach.  See you there.
> *


COOL HOMIE


> _Originally posted by L.A. FINEST CC_@Dec 11 2005, 09:11 PM~4386546
> *IM GETTING READY WITH THE HOMIES CARS WE WILL HAVE TAMALES AND CHAMPURADO READY FOR THE HOMIES SEE YOU UP THERE HOMIES FROM OBC STRICTLY FAMILY AND MAJESTICS AND LA CARTEL AND THE REST OF THE REAL RIDERS SEE OUT THERE WITH THE TAMALES :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

BIG SCOTTY COMIN??


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Dec 12 2005, 03:01 PM~4390815
> *BIG SCOTTY COMIN??
> *


no........ but big nick from street stars will be there :cheesy:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Dec 12 2005, 05:17 PM~4391676
> *no........ but big nick from street stars will be there  :cheesy:
> *



damn man i wanted to take my car too  not enough time


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Dec 12 2005, 05:17 PM~4391676
> *no........ but big nick from street stars will be there  :cheesy:
> *


Where he been why is he MIA????


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by L.A. FINEST CC_@Dec 11 2005, 10:11 PM~4386546
> *IM GETTING READY WITH THE HOMIES CARS WE WILL HAVE TAMALES AND CHAMPURADO READY FOR THE HOMIES SEE YOU UP THERE HOMIES FROM OBC STRICTLY FAMILY AND MAJESTICS AND LA CARTEL AND THE REST OF THE REAL RIDERS SEE OUT THERE WITH THE TAMALES :biggrin:
> *


SEE YAH THERE ROBERT MAKE SURE U HAVE SOME 4 ME DOWG...


----------



## 93FLEET (Dec 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by L.A. FINEST CC_@Dec 11 2005, 10:11 PM~4386546
> *IM GETTING READY WITH THE HOMIES CARS WE WILL HAVE TAMALES AND CHAMPURADO READY FOR THE HOMIES SEE YOU UP THERE HOMIES FROM OBC STRICTLY FAMILY AND MAJESTICS AND LA CARTEL AND THE REST OF THE REAL RIDERS SEE OUT THERE WITH THE TAMALES :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

Lowrider Scene will be in tha house..

who do i call to get a booth????

send me a pm...

serj+


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

SERJ CALL ME DOG!!


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

CAN'T WAIT.


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

20 more days left partnaz :around: :around: :around: :around:


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

i requseted the day off yesterday


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

Wish I could be there.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Dec 12 2005, 05:17 PM~4391676
> *no........ but big nick from street stars will be there  :cheesy:
> *


so will my boy Roll'n is hogg gunna show :uh:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by k gee_@Dec 13 2005, 12:45 PM~4395968
> *i requseted the day off yesterday
> *


but the real question is did they give it to you :0 :0 :0 :0 


wut up k, i see you moved up in life is that yor new ride in your avatar


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

*HOW MUCH?*


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

LET ME KNOW WHERE U DRINKIN AT WALLY - I WANT 2 GET U A DRINK :biggrin: WHAT HOTELS U RECOMMEND THAT R CLOSE BRO?


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

definetly going will be chillin with strictly family since my bro is in the family


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Dec 14 2005, 07:09 AM~4402841
> *but the real question is did they give it to you  :0  :0  :0  :0
> wut up k, i see you moved up in life is that yor new ride in your avatar
> *


yea they gonna, if not im callin in sick...
and yea thats how my ride should look sometime before march i hope...all i really need it paint and rims. i did the tint and partial sounds


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:0


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by k gee_@Dec 14 2005, 11:27 AM~4403496
> *yea they gonna, if not im callin in sick...
> and yea thats how my ride should look sometime before march i hope...all i really need it paint and rims. i did the tint and partial sounds
> *



OH YOU MEAN AFTE RTHE PHOTO SHOP HAHAH LMAO J/K


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

FLY IN FIRST THING SAT MORNING, ROLL'N IS COOL ENOUGH TO COME GET ME- FIND OUT WHERE MY BOY KITAS STAYIN AND IM COOL. FLY OUT MONDAY MORNING- I HAVE A FEELIN I WONT BE SLEEPIN MUCH ON SUNDAY NIGHT! I GOT SOMETHIN SPECIAL 4 U WALLY

GOOD LOOKIN OUT


----------



## DJ AUTO (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Dec 15 2005, 11:28 AM~4411096
> *when you comming...got a car or ru taking a bus ..hitch hiking? motels are all over the place pm... if for real you need a spot :biggrin:
> *


Ha Homie this is DJ out here in Vegas dont really know to many folks out this way if you know of anybody roll from out this way let me know cause I'm driving my 91 broughm I got a wheel lift truck too the somebody can drive just incase. Put that out there for me homie so a brotha can have some company moms pad is in carson close by to.


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

any recommendations on where to stay im comin down from the bay and not to familiar with loa help a homie out


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

Its almost here, we'll be there puttin it down for the 'M' allllll the way from the CHI.!!!


----------



## DJ AUTO (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Dec 15 2005, 09:29 PM~4415584
> *any recommendations on where to stay im comin down from the bay and not to familiar with loa help a homie out
> *


How many coming down with you?


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJ AUTO_@Dec 15 2005, 11:09 PM~4416257
> *How many coming down with you?
> *


4 but we are meeting up with the homies from blackmagic not sure how many of them are coming down


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Dec 15 2005, 11:35 PM~4416368
> *4 but we are meeting up with the homies from blackmagic not sure how many of them are coming down
> *



RAMADA INN ON PACIFIC COAST HWY IS A DECENT HOTEL 
& THE PRICE'S ARE DECENT . IT'S IN THE CITY OF TORRANCE


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

MOTEL 6


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

REFLECTIONS C.C. will be there representing.


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:0


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

SANTANA CAR AND BIKE CLUB WILL REPRESENTING ALSO,MAD PROPS TO THE BIG "M"...(PICS OF LAST YEAR)....


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

fA SHO


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

almost made it but the earliest flight on new years day is 9:22 am and i wont be there till 1 pm so i will be back on the 4th i guess


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

see everyone there :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## KiNgOfNy (Aug 18, 2005)

NY WILL BE THERE!! TRAILERING MY BUCKET 3000 MILES BABY!


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

MY VP JOEY WILL BE THERE REPPIN THE BIG M FLA. CHPT. FOR THE FIRST TIME IN OUR CHPTS. EXISTANCE  (6 YRS.)


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

hope to meet all the outtatowners there that day


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Dec 19 2005, 08:34 AM~4435904
> *       hope to meet all the outtatowners there that day
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

CAN'T WAIT TILL NEW YEARS IN THE LBC WITH MIGHTY ''M'S" :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by k gee_@Dec 19 2005, 09:46 AM~4435949
> *:thumbsup:
> *


you going kev????


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

L.A's FINEST CAR CLUB YEAR 2006


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

see you all there


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:0


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Dec 19 2005, 03:34 PM~4438065
> *:0
> *


 :cheesy: va a ver banda, pa' subirme a cantar????


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Dec 20 2005, 02:09 AM~4441552
> *:cheesy:  va a ver banda, pa' subirme a cantar????
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## PURE H8 (Dec 20, 2005)

TTT


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Dec 20 2005, 01:22 AM~4441847
> *:0  :cheesy:
> *


A HUEVO HOMES :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_QVO BIG RICH WHATS GOING ON READY FOR THE NEW YEARS I WANT TO NOW IF YOU STILL HAVE THE LINCOUND FROM BIG SPIKE IM GETTING THE MONEY READY FOR IT IM STILL WAITTING FOR GHETTO SANTA TO COME AND GIVE ME THE REST OF THE MONEY IT WILL BE SOON SO HIT ME UP IF YOU STILL HAVE IT_ :biggrin:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

:0


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by L.A. FINEST CC_@Dec 20 2005, 10:40 AM~4443991
> *QVO BIG RICH WHATS GOING ON READY FOR THE NEW YEARS I WANT TO NOW IF YOU STILL HAVE THE LINCOUND FROM BIG SPIKE IM GETTING THE MONEY READY FOR IT IM STILL WAITTING FOR GHETTO SANTA TO COME AND GIVE ME THE REST OF THE MONEY IT WILL BE SOON SO HIT ME UP IF YOU STILL HAVE IT  :biggrin:
> *


its still there


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

thanks i will let you now :biggrin:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Dec 19 2005, 10:55 AM~4435973
> *:cheesy:
> *


empty your message box.. :cheesy:


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

I GUESS ILL BE THERE. WHOS BRINGING THE PISTO?


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

I'm trying to coincide my trip to Diego to pick up a car and driving back... Might see you all there :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

1 BEER??????????? :angry:


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2005)

THE ''SAN FERNANDO VALLE'' (818) WILL BE IN THA HOUSE...


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)

oh for shure!!!! :biggrin:  818 riders!!!


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

[


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

Eight1Eight


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

323 ESE :cheesy:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

WALLY DELETE SOME OF YOUR MESSAGES ON YOUR PM BOX


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Dec 22 2005, 12:41 PM~4460414
> *:biggrin:
> DONE!......little....I mean BIGG RICH!
> *


OK WALLY GATOR


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_HAVE A GOOD CHRISTMAS AND SEE YOU AT NEW YEARS FROM L.A's FINEST CC_


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by L.A. FINEST CC_@Dec 22 2005, 01:55 PM~4461061
> *HAVE A GOOD CHRISTMAS AND SEE YOU AT NEW YEARS FROM L.A's FINEST CC
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :worship:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin: MAJESTICS AND NEW YEARS,,,,,,,,,,,,OFTEN IMMITATED ,NEVER DUPLICATED


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_THANK'S HOMIES_ :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

DONT FORGET THE TAMALES CARNAL :biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Dec 22 2005, 04:03 PM~4461126
> *DONT FORGET THE TAMALES CARNAL :biggrin:
> *



man better put your order in now shit amapola off compton and florence is already startin to get the line around the outside of the building shits no joke over some masa ppl get the jaw broken


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Dec 22 2005, 03:07 PM~4461160
> *toe-mall-lees?.........sir vace's homie! foe me :biggrin:
> *


_DONT WORRY HOMIE WE GOT THEME_


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

its almost time!!


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_AND THE 323 AREA WILL BE THERE TOO_


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

anyone bringin some POSOLE for the new years picnic?
if so save me a bowl.

anyone campin out over night,i here the gates are always open at vets.


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Dec 22 2005, 04:12 PM~4462151
> *anyone bringin some POSOLE for the new years picnic?
> if so save me a bowl.
> 
> ...


ALRITE THE HOMIE LIL ANG IS BRINGING POSOLE,,THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Dec 22 2005, 05:12 PM~4462151
> *anyone bringin some POSOLE for the new years picnic?
> if so save me a bowl.
> 
> ...


_NO BUT IM BRINGING TAMALES_ :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

hey i wont be at the park until 12:30 or so someone save me some food please i am fat and i will still be drunk from the night before. i have to be at the airport at 5:30 am new years morning


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

shit i might bring some menudo to sell :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Dec 22 2005, 09:05 PM~4463863
> *hey i wont be at the park until 12:30 or so someone save me some food please i am fat and i will still be drunk from the night before. i have to be at the airport at 5:30 am new years morning
> *



WUTT PARK HOMMIE :0 DID THEY NOT TELL YOU IT WAS GOING 2 BE AT THE STADIUM...


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

sorry stadium :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Dec 22 2005, 09:17 PM~4463949
> *sorry stadium :biggrin:
> *




JUST MAKIN SURE HOMMIE


----------



## 94capriceusaf (Aug 3, 2005)

Any cruising going down after the picnic? If so, where at? I'm flying all the way from Korea for this, so I don't want to miss out on anything.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

cant wait either


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 94capriceusaf_@Dec 23 2005, 04:31 AM~4464017
> *Any cruising going down after the picnic? If so, where at? I'm flying all the way from Korea for this, so I don't want to miss out on anything.
> *


usually peeps hit up shaw after and so on.

it should be well worth the fly.


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

where ever the cops dont block us in. man last year i couldnt even cruise the shaw i was hella burnt out but i gotta see about it this year


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)




----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Dec 23 2005, 11:05 AM~4466523
> *where ever the cops dont block us in. man last year i couldnt even cruise the shaw i was hella burnt out but i gotta see about it this year
> *


 I feel ya!


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

not less every one hits up broadway or compton ave by the 91 freeway its pretty low key over their.


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

you talkin by the burger joint right there? that was a kool place but it was packed like a mo fo in that parking lot


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

thats one of the spots we could hit up.


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

cant wait :cheesy:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)




----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

HAVE ALL THE HOPERS THAT ARE COMING BEEN CONFIRMED. :dunno:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Dec 23 2005, 12:14 PM~4467348
> *I feel ya!
> *


How you been doin?


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

HEY , A FEW PEEPS HAVE STATED YOU GUYS ARE ASKING $20.00 A CAR, IF SO LET ME KNOW AND IF YOUR ASKING SO FUCKIN MUCH WHAT ARE YOU PROVIDING? IM DOWN TO PAY BUT DONT TRY GETTING RICH OFF A BROKE MOTHER FUCKER!


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

from what i heard it was only 10 a car.. and i think its a good idea and if im not mistaken maybe its to pay for the lot


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

THANX $10.00 IS COOL I KNOW THEY NEED TO GET THE SHIT TOGETHER!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

u know it aint cheap throwin somethin this big!!!


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SANCHO_@Dec 25 2005, 12:36 PM~4479706
> *THANX $10.00 IS COOL I KNOW THEY NEED TO GET THE SHIT TOGETHER!
> *


yep its 10.00 dollors to get in i think thats good


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

yeah 10 to park at the biggest event of the year. MAJESTICS PICNIC IS LEGENDARY and worth the paying especially thrown at a stadium what do people think that cost to rent that with insurance and everything


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

looking forward to a good day!


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SANCHO_@Dec 25 2005, 10:20 AM~4479649
> *HEY , A FEW PEEPS HAVE STATED YOU GUYS ARE ASKING $20.00 A CAR, IF SO LET ME KNOW AND IF YOUR ASKING SO FUCKIN MUCH WHAT ARE YOU PROVIDING? IM DOWN TO PAY BUT DONT TRY GETTING RICH OFF A BROKE MOTHER FUCKER!
> *


read the flier,$10.00 per car


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

*LOOK OUT FOR THE TRUUCHA LOWRIDER BOOTH*

[attachmentid=398756]

[attachmentid=398757]

[attachmentid=398758]


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

its less than a week away


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

G-TIMES WILL BE THIER...


GOODTIMES CC


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

RAIN? IM GOIN DOWN THERE 2 GET OUT OF THE DAMN RAIN :biggrin:


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SANCHO+Dec 25 2005, 01:20 PM~4479649-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


even if it was 20 dollas its still worth it :thumbsup:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Dec 27 2005, 07:55 PM~4496103
> *even if it was 20 dollas its still worth it :thumbsup:
> *


_*what's up homie goodtimer ready homie for the picnic see you up there with the homies*_ :biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Dec 27 2005, 08:55 PM~4496103
> *even if it was 20 dollas its still worth it :thumbsup:
> *


foo you aint suppose to say that shit thats the kinna talk thas gonna make them bump the prices. :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

looks like no rain on sunday :biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Dec 28 2005, 10:17 AM~4498557
> *foo you aint suppose to say that shit thats the kinna talk thas gonna make them bump the prices.  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


bitch with the gold in yo kids mouff you could afford it :biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by L.A. FINEST CC_@Dec 28 2005, 01:46 AM~4497240
> *what's up homie goodtimer ready homie for the picnic see you up there with the homies  :biggrin:
> *


cant wait


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Dec 28 2005, 12:07 PM~4499476
> *check it
> http://www.weather.com/activities/homeandg...6hr_topnav_home
> *



it rained just a little last year to member?


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## Top_Dog_Calistyle (Jun 8, 2003)

I am thinking of driving down from the San Francisco Bay area New years night to check this out.


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:0


----------



## Top_Dog_Calistyle (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Dec 28 2005, 11:41 AM~4500157
> *:0
> *


I know that you guys came up to represent and support us in the Bay area for our king of the streets earlier this year, :thumbsup: 

I think its one of the least things i can do. Hopefully there will be more lowriders from the bay area to come down.


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Top_Dog_Calistyle_@Dec 28 2005, 01:38 PM~4500142
> *I am thinking of driving down from the San Francisco Bay area New years night to check this out.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Top_Dog_Calistyle_@Dec 28 2005, 01:43 PM~4500175
> *I know that you guys came up to represent and support us in the Bay area for our king of the streets earlier this year,  :thumbsup:
> 
> I think its one of the least things i can do.  Hopefully there will be more lowriders from the bay area to come down.
> *



the more the better homie good luck on the drive though if you do decide


----------



## nacho (Dec 28, 2005)

will be there


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

got some of the guys from our club going..we should be there around 8 or so..save some tamales


----------



## PEANUT HP (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Dec 28 2005, 09:52 AM~4498970
> *:biggrin: yep no rain sunday but it might rain sat night...on nene's outside party ..but he got this circus tent and thee's bomb outdoor heaters should come by it's always off the hook !
> *


----------



## PEANUT HP (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PEANUT HP_@Dec 28 2005, 03:16 PM~4501165
> *
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Mapo2004 (May 13, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OurStreets68 (Jan 19, 2004)

WE'LL BE THERE


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

*IT WILL NOT RAIN TILL SUNDAY NIGHT,,,, JUST SAW THE NEWS !!!!!!*


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Sunday Morning 
Showers High
63°F Precip 30% 
Wind: SSW 8 mph 
Max. Humidity: 73% 


Sunday Night
Showers Overnight Low
55°F Precip 60% 
Wind: S 4 mph 
Max. Humidity: 90% 


Lets hope it stays dry 30% chance means it might drizzle a little but dont think it will be anything to worry about :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

the cars are not made out of sugar so it should be fine :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

WELL LETS HOPE IT LIKE THE SONG SAYS,......."IT NEVER RAINS IN SOUTHERN CALIF...." :happysad:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

WE NEED A RAIN DANCE..PLEASE :cheesy:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

I HOPE U MEAN TO STOP THE RAIN,CAUSE USUALY WHEN YOU CALL FOR A RAIN DANCE ,ITS TO BRING IT ON.....CAUSE WE DON'T NEED IT RIGHT NOW HOMIE....


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

RAIN RAIN RAIN!!!! SHOULDA WENT TO VEGAS LIKE IM DOIN!!!!! HAVE FUN!!!! :wave:

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

im packed and ready to go, ill see ya'll on the west coast tommorrow morning. :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

you better get some sleep homeboy youre gonna need it by the way have a safe flight and see you sunday. have a safe new years


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Dec 29 2005, 09:26 PM~4511327
> *you better get some sleep homeboy youre gonna need it by the way have a safe flight and see you sunday. have a safe new years
> *


im bout to go to sleep in a minute, you too have a happy new year homie, see you sunday, u got my # hit me up when you get to LA.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

yeah i will be at the picnic around 12 or 1 i will hit you up there and remember the rest of detroit will be there tomorrow also so it will all be good


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Dec 29 2005, 10:32 PM~4511390
> *yeah i will be at the picnic around 12 or 1  i will hit you up there and remember the rest of detroit will be there tomorrow also so it will all be good
> *


I need there #'s call me with there #'s homie


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2005)

WUTT'S THE NEWS ON DA WEATHER...IS IT STILL ON RAIN OR SHINE...


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

:nono:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

last I heard on the weather chanel it will be sunny all day


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

hell no


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

sk :0


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

last time till tues had to :cheesy:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

MMMM


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

:angry:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

:angel:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

:nono:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

:dunno:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

:angry:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

:0


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

. :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: Sunday (24 hours): Showers. Highs in the low 60s and lows in the mid 50s.


god damn rain


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Dec 30 2005, 12:37 AM~4512488
> *. :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry: Sunday (24 hours): Showers. Highs in the low 60s and lows in the mid 50s.
> god damn rain
> *


thats not what the weather chanel said?where did you hear that?I hope not


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Dec 29 2005, 10:40 PM~4512512
> *thats not what the weather chanel said?where did you hear that?I hope not
> *


got it off our local forecast man this is gonna suck if it rains :angry:


----------



## phil-rollerz (Jun 27, 2003)

http://www.weather.com/activities/other/ot...pnav_undeclared


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

forcast sunday: partly cloudy in the morning..Then mostly cloudy with a 50 percent chance of rain in the after noon...highs in the lower to mid 60's


----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)

rain or shine


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by scla90044_@Dec 29 2005, 10:28 PM~4512904
> *rain or shine
> *


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Dec 30 2005, 12:49 AM~4512564
> *got it off our local forecast  man this is gonna suck if it rains  :angry:
> *


ITS NEW YEARS WE COULD ALL WASH OUR SINS OFF AND START FRESH FOR THE NEW YEAR REGARDLESS WE WILL ALL BE THERE HOMIE :biggrin: IT WOULD BE NICE TO MEET ALL THE WEST COAST LOWRIDERS HOMIE SO WE WILL SEE EACH OTHER THER IF NOT THEN PA LA PROKSIMA :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by phil-rollerz_@Dec 30 2005, 12:58 AM~4512636
> *http://www.weather.com/activities/other/ot...pnav_undeclared
> *


 :biggrin: NOW WE WILL SEE THE TRUE RIDERS RAIN OR SHINE HOMIE YOU KNOW IT


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

**********FROM**********


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

sounds good


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

OH SHIT ITS THIS SUNDAY????? :0


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

is the parking situation gonna be setup like the GAMES and the SWAPMEETS???? with vehicles in side..and PARKING AVAILABLE OUTSIDE FOR WALKINS??????


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by luvregals_@Dec 30 2005, 04:04 PM~4517453
> *is the parking situation gonna be setup like the GAMES and the SWAPMEETS???? with vehicles in side..and PARKING AVAILABLE OUTSIDE FOR WALKINS??????
> *


YUP


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

less than 2 days .


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

:uh: They scheduled me to work on sunday. :uh:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by k gee_@Dec 30 2005, 05:07 PM~4517883
> *:uh: They scheduled me to work on sunday.  :uh:
> *



quit :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 30 2005, 10:20 PM~4517945
> *quit  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


or call in sick


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 30 2005, 05:20 PM~4517945
> *quit  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I would, but nah...I already called em and told em I requested it off...so he said he would call back...........but whatever. I aint showing up either way. Worse thing they can do is fire me.


----------



## d Elegance (Feb 25, 2005)

Does Anybody know what gates are you gonna be open????????
Don't want to sit at the wrong gates!


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

i'll be there towin my ride for this event went last year without it this year we'll be there...sounds good..will be chillin with strictly family c.c. stop by and say what up lay it low homies....


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## orange juiced (Aug 14, 2005)

have fun all yall and be safe.....wanted to go this year but got free tix to raiders game... :biggrin:


----------



## WaTTsLOk187 (Apr 23, 2004)

I'll be there! Rain or shine! Have the grills rolling i'm fat I get hungry when I walk...


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

IF NOT SHINE ,JUST OVERCAST,CAUSE WE GOTS TILL 5-6 PM(HOPEFULLY TILL 8-9 PM BETTER)TILL THE SHOWERS HIT, SOMEONE CALL A BRUJO TO CAST A SPELL FOR TOMORROW :worship: :worship:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

RAIN.RAIN....GO AWAY...COME BACK ANOTHER MUTHAFUCKING DAY!


:angry:


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

just hours away


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

almost here! we got our guys ready to roll


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

HAY MAJESTICS AND THE REST OF THE RIDERS OUT THERE HAVE A GREAT TIME AND BE SAFE. HOPEFULLY NEXT YEAR I CAN COME TO THE HOP.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

As I was waking up this morning, I heard drips on my window. Why suckaz????? I just spent so much time cleaning the car yesterday :angry: I'm down for some water though.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

[attachmentid=405284]


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2005)

THIS IS THE WEATHER IN DA VALLE AS WE SPEAK WE STILL ROLLIN SEE YAH HOMMIES THERE....

& THEY SAY IT DONT RAIN IN SO .CAL .....THE VALLE AINT LOOKIN HOT TODAY..


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Dec 31 2005, 01:04 PM~4522115
> *THIS IS THE WEATHER IN DA VALLE AS WE SPEAK WE STILL ROLLIN SEE YAH HOMMIES THERE....
> 
> & THEY SAY IT DONT RAIN IN SO .CAL .....THE VALLE AINT LOOKIN HOT TODAY..
> *


That looks nice homie, and its not the weather I'm talkin about


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Dec 31 2005, 02:24 PM~4522246
> *That looks nice homie, and its not the weather I'm talkin about
> *



THANKS HOMMIE ....HERE'S ANOTHER COOL PIC ...


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

the valley is soaked today....been raining for hours and hours :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

shows cancelled....every1 go to FCE house.....


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

ITS RAINING HARD ASS HELL AND NO GARAGE :angry: FUCKEN SHIT THAT MEANS GET UP AT 4 AND CLEAN DA RIDE


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by k gee_@Dec 31 2005, 02:48 PM~4522431
> *the valley is soaked today....been raining for hours and hours  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *



I AGREE HOMMIE THE VALLEY AINT LOOKIN THAT GREAT BUT WE ROLLER'Z OUT IN DA VALLE..


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Dec 31 2005, 02:54 PM~4522480
> *ITS RAINING HARD ASS HELL AND NO GARAGE :angry: FUCKEN SHIT THAT MEANS GET UP AT 4 AND CLEAN DA RIDE
> *



SORRY 2 HEAR HOMMIE..


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Dec 31 2005, 04:57 PM~4522511
> *SORRY 2 HEAR HOMMIE..
> *


ya i know homie but it doesnt mean i aint going just means i have to get my ass up early ass fuck and get to cleaning this shit :biggrin:


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

guess we'll see how the weather is tommorrow.... everyone's gonna be in hoodies for sure..


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by luvregals_@Dec 31 2005, 05:10 PM~4522614
> *guess we'll see how the weather is tommorrow.... everyone's gonna be in hoodies for sure..
> *


hell ya fool just bought me mine at the norwalk indoor :biggrin:


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Dec 31 2005, 02:12 PM~4522635
> *hell ya fool just bought me mine at the norwalk indoor  :biggrin:
> *


lol shit i got mine ready too...but from DEL AMO INDOOR....lol...

if you guys want to know the current conditions in LONG BEACH...here they are

LONG BEACH WEATHER

VETS STADIUM is 5 minutes from me..and its fuckin COLDER THAN PENGUIN PUSSY RIGHT NOW


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Dec 31 2005, 03:07 PM~4522591
> *ya i know homie but it doesnt mean i aint going just means i have to get my ass up early ass fuck and get to cleaning this shit :biggrin:
> *



TRU DAT HOMMIE JUST WAIT TILL U GET THERE 2 CLEAN IT ...


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2005)

WEATHER LOOKS GOOD 4 TOMMOROW HOMMIE RAIN TILL DA NIGHT TIME ...GOD ALWAYS LOOKIN OUT 4 DA LOWRIDER MOVEMENT .. :biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by luvregals+Dec 31 2005, 05:15 PM~4522657-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


helll ya fool ill clean the chrome later today and cleaner up early morning


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2005)

HOPE 2 SEE EVERYONE THERE AND NOT SCARED OF THE CLOUDS...

''2 ALL THE LAYITLOW HOMMIES STAY UP 4 DA ''2006''......


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

on my way, 
i'll be there early in tha mornin...


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Sunday: Mostly cloudy. High 63F. Winds light and variable.
Sunday night: Cloudy with showers. Low 54F. Winds SSE at 10 to 15 mph. 

looks like it might hold out for us


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

IT DID SO LAST YEAR,JUST GOTTA GET UP EARLIER THAN USUAL, AND CLEAN THE RIDE AGAIN(GOT CAUGHT BY THE RAIN,JUST FINISHED WAXING THE 66)......


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Dec 31 2005, 02:22 PM~4522733
> *i never tried penguin pussy but i think thats not for me :biggrin:
> helll ya fool ill clean the chrome later today and cleaner up early morning
> *


lol pues porque creas que me dicen el OSO POLAR BUEY...lol....see everyone tommorrow


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Dec 31 2005, 02:54 PM~4522480
> *ITS RAINING HARD ASS HELL AND NO GARAGE :angry: FUCKEN SHIT THAT MEANS GET UP AT 4 AND CLEAN DA RIDE
> *



I HEAR YOU BRO , I HAD MY CADI IN THE DRIVEWAY & I TOOK 
BOTH CAR COVERS OFF YESTERDAY , SO MY CADI WAS SITTING 
IN THE RAIN ALL DAY TODAY . IT WAS TO LATE TO PUT THE COVERS 
ON WHEN I GOT HOME LASTNIGHT , IT WAS ALREADY RAINING .  

SO I GUESS I WILL B CLEANING MY CAR IN THE MORNING !!!!


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

Wish I was there... take care of Jimmy and the crew for all of us here in Detroit :thumbsup:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by luvregals_@Dec 31 2005, 10:10 PM~4522614
> *guess we'll see how the weather is tommorrow.... everyone's gonna be in hoodies for sure..
> *


hoodies or heavy ass jackets.
hopefully it doesn't rain tomarrow, i know parts of long beach got hit pretty hard.


----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)

anybody know what gates its gonna be?


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

well homies the countdown is on 5 more hours then im up and ready to roll. ill catch all you fuckers out there tomorrow, GOODTIMER if you see this before you go remember keep cassandra at home!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 or at least her pictures at home.

jp what happens in offtopic stays in offtopic


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

damn i need to be asleep too


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

almost time


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

yawnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)




----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)




----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)




----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)




----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)




----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)




----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by visionquest23_@Jan 1 2006, 02:47 PM~4528280
> *
> *


make a thread in the post your rides section and post all your pics homie


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)




----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)




----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

:0


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

going back to the show...but there plenty of pics i will post up..the good onez will be on 
www.visionquestaudio.com
post your pic section!!!


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

MILLENIUM WAS THERE AND LIKE ALWAYS MAJESTICS YOU GUYS KICKED OF THE YEAR WITH ANOTHER FIRME GET TOGETHER MUCH LOVE FROM THE HOMIES FROM MILLENIUM KEEP PUTTING IT DOWN FOR THE 2006


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

yeah hell yeah it was cool over all...but what happend with the hop..how come it took so long???? good turn out..the weather held off enough for everyone to kick it and bar b que..


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

their was alot of clean rides up their,sucked that it rained and the hoppin wasn't really goin off.

i seen that one full on that bike bust some sick shit. guy was hangin from teh back of the bike when it was rollin.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

nice pics jess,keep em commin.


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

some more


----------



## pankake (May 12, 2005)

SD WAS ABOUT TO FLIP THEIR TWO CARS BUT I DONT KNOW WHAT HAPPEN AND EVERYBODY STARTED LEAVING


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

ROLLERZ ONLY


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

more...THE GREEN TRUCK TRIPPED ME OUT..i was trying to figure out what it was..I CAME TO THE CONCLUSION THAT IT IS A GMC SIERRA with EXT OR AVALANCE UPDATE ON IT..... NICE FUCKIN WORK ON IT...LOOKS NICE...


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

more


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

thats all i got... didnt really take to many pics... plus my brother had the camera most of the time


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

went back but it started to rain i am adding up more pics asap


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

no pics from me :biggrin:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

check out some of the pics we took


click here

we had a good time over at Majestics CC picnic at long beach veterans stadium, this was the place to be on new years day! despite the cloudy weather...many people showed up..people towing in cars, driving them in and best of all..we all got along! way to go majestics!

old memories website


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_*WHAT'S UP THIS IS BIG ROB FROM L.A's FINEST CAR CLUB 4 LIFE UP THERE IN FULL COLORS AND PLAQUES WITH THE HOMIES 15 MEMBERS SHOW UP KEEP DOING A GOOD JOB L.A FINEST AND THE HOMIES FROM MAJESTICS AND THIS IS ARE FIRST PICNIC QUE VIVA 2006 AND YOU WILL SEE MORE OF US CRUSING THE CALLES OF L.A*_ :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by k gee_@Jan 1 2006, 05:10 PM~4529139
> *no pics from me  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: JUST OF THIS RIDE...


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

and you caught it in the few minutes the sun was out..lol


----------



## xplicit (Sep 22, 2005)

Some Clean Ass Ridez Out Today...too fuckin bad i didnt wake up in time


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xplicit_@Jan 1 2006, 10:08 PM~4530867
> *Some Clean Ass Ridez Out Today...too fuckin bad i didnt wake up in time
> *


hahahahah


----------



## CHICANOSTYLE (Jun 23, 2005)

I GOT SOME PICTURES STAY TUNED......


----------



## CHICANOSTYLE (Jun 23, 2005)

CHECK THIS OUT........


----------



## CHICANOSTYLE (Jun 23, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHICANOSTYLE (Jun 23, 2005)




----------



## CHICANOSTYLE (Jun 23, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by luvregals_@Jan 1 2006, 04:44 PM~4529041
> *more...THE GREEN TRUCK TRIPPED ME OUT..i was trying to figure out what it was..I CAME TO THE CONCLUSION THAT IT IS A GMC SIERRA with EXT OR AVALANCE UPDATE ON IT..... NICE FUCKIN WORK ON IT...LOOKS NICE...
> *



green truck belongs to LRM editor Ralph Fuentes paneless avalanche with gmc clip i think


----------



## CHICANOSTYLE (Jun 23, 2005)




----------



## CHICANOSTYLE (Jun 23, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHICANOSTYLE (Jun 23, 2005)




----------



## CHICANOSTYLE (Jun 23, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## CHICANOSTYLE (Jun 23, 2005)




----------



## CHICANOSTYLE (Jun 23, 2005)

HERE SOME MORE...........


----------



## CHICANOSTYLE (Jun 23, 2005)

KOOL SHOW....


----------



## CHICANOSTYLE (Jun 23, 2005)




----------



## CHICANOSTYLE (Jun 23, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHICANOSTYLE (Jun 23, 2005)




----------



## CHICANOSTYLE (Jun 23, 2005)




----------



## CHICANOSTYLE (Jun 23, 2005)




----------



## WESTCOASTER (Sep 21, 2005)

SWEET PICS........ :thumbsup:


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

did anyone get a pic of the CUSTOM ROLEX TIME PIECE this car had molded in the dash????


----------



## Eazy-E (Sep 23, 2005)

C.C</span></span>


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by luvregals_@Jan 2 2006, 08:09 AM~4532867
> *did anyone get a pic of the CUSTOM ROLEX TIME PIECE this car had molded in the dash????
> 
> 
> ...


no shit? i missed that...personally, as soon as i saw the car I knew it was my fav from the whole show


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

yeah ROD(KING OF RIMZ) was the only one that took a pic of the dash...you coudl barely see it on the FAR RIGHT... shit was nice...one of the best cars out there..EVEN though it wasnt a LOLO


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHICANOSTYLE_@Jan 2 2006, 03:43 AM~4531706
> *:biggrin:
> *



thas my brothers red cutlass, homie i gotta say it was one of the cleanest out there at the show. drove it down from bakersfield just to floss it


----------



## BLZNKRON1K (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by luvregals_@Jan 2 2006, 12:44 PM~4534330
> *yeah ROD(KING OF RIMZ) was the only one that took a pic of the dash...you coudl barely see it on the FAR RIGHT... shit was nice...one of the best cars out there..EVEN though it wasnt a LOLO
> 
> 
> ...



is that the same pic i took :uh: :biggrin: 

[attachmentid=408514]


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

there were some bad ass rides there! i was in vegas so i took off early sunday morning to check it out! :thumbsup: i was suprised to see alot of full show cars out in the rain, you guys do it big out there rain or shine! :worship: its hard enough to get the guys out here to take out there street rides in the rain :biggrin: maybe next year my 60 will be done and i will ride out there


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by luvregals_@Jan 2 2006, 01:44 PM~4534330
> *yeah ROD(KING OF RIMZ) was the only one that took a pic of the dash...you coudl barely see it on the FAR RIGHT... shit was nice...one of the best cars out there..EVEN though it wasnt a LOLO
> 
> 
> ...



yup wanted to come out diff ...been building a few years back..after ..poison 58 and ornage nitemare 64 and a few others ..he can out with this badass 56


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Jan 3 2006, 12:50 AM~4538192
> *there were some bad ass rides there! i was in vegas so i took off early sunday morning to check it out! :thumbsup:  i was suprised to see alot of full show cars out in the rain, you guys do it big out there rain or shine! :worship: its hard enough to get the guys out here to take out there street rides in the rain :biggrin: maybe next year my 60 will be done and i will ride out there
> *


its hard enough to get these guys up here to bring their cars out when its sunny much less in the rain :uh:
saw a lot of clean rides and had a good time even with the rain.


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

so im guessing its on at the same LOCATION next year????? tight venue....NO LINES.... and there was a shit load of cars....PLUS EVERYONE WAS WALKING AROUND WITH DRINKS....NO PROBLEM


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

THE PICNIC WAS OFF THE HOOK!!! HAD A GREAT TIME!! IT WAS NICE MEETING EVERYONE I MET....BIG PROP'S TO THE BIG 'M" FOR PUTTING IT DOWN THE WAY THEY DID.......


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

:0


> _Originally posted by smoothhoneypot_@Jan 3 2006, 10:18 AM~4539596
> *THE PICNIC WAS OFF THE HOOK!!! HAD A GREAT TIME!! IT WAS NICE MEETING EVERYONE I MET....BIG PROP'S TO THE BIG 'M" FOR PUTTING IT DOWN THE WAY THEY DID.......
> *


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by luvregals_@Jan 3 2006, 10:34 AM~4539676
> *:0
> *


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

what was up with the NYs on those hoppers??


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Jan 3 2006, 10:37 AM~4539699
> *thanks for everyone that came and tried to come..I know the weather was tricky...but tho's real riders.rolled the fuc on in there and posted up......I hope everyone had a good time ...I did.....oh yea LA FINEST came in deep ..you guys looked cool as fuc........ :tears:..just wished   the the toe mall lees could have come wit ya ......
> *



QUE PASA WALLY !!!


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

shoulda hollad at us wally we had a bowl of menudo for whoever asked


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Jan 3 2006, 12:51 PM~4539795
> *DAMMMM...now you tell me!!
> *



it was probably best that you didnt though cuz a nikka got bubble guts afterwards and it was kinna hard to take a shit cuz the restroom was always full. :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: like you all wanted to know


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

:ugh:


----------



## WaTTsLOk187 (Apr 23, 2004)

Pic of Oscar's Time piece :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Jan 3 2006, 11:47 AM~4539773
> *i'm still tring to get the story on that one? :0
> *


i just read the post in post your rides i guess they came all the way from new york...


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## elborracho (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jan 3 2006, 11:37 AM~4539700
> *what was up with the NYs on those hoppers??
> *


eddie and lil chayo from ghetto fab flew to new york to build them and they shipped the car over here tehy also build the new town car


----------



## homyzrus (Mar 27, 2005)

BIG PROPS TO MAJESTICS.....

THE SHOW WAS OFF THE HOOK.. HOPPERS FROM ALL OVER THE STATES.. 

SHOW CARS OFF THE HOOK..

ANTHONY FUENTES DRIVIN IN SUNDANCE WAS MY SURPRISE OF THE DAY.

AND PEOPLE SAY HE NEVER DRIVES IT.. NOW THATS SOME PIMP SH*T...  

IT WAS COOL SEEIN OLD FACES AND MEETIN NEW ONES.. 

WALLY WHAT UP DOG.. IT WAS KOOL MEETIN YOU..

FOR SURE WE WILL BE THERE NEXT YEAR.

BRO


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

much love 2 the Majestics

Wally u ever up this way call me bro!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jan 3 2006, 01:38 PM~4540836
> *much love 2 the Majestics
> 
> Wally u ever up this way call me bro!!
> *


DID YOU GO BY THE SHOP?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Jan 3 2006, 01:42 PM~4540859
> *DID YOU GO BY THE SHOP?
> *



WENT TO GEORGES :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

SCARED.......


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by WaTTsLOk187_@Jan 3 2006, 11:09 AM~4539887
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn fool 2 posts....i didnt even know you were on here.........at least some1 took a pic :biggrin:


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by k gee_@Jan 3 2006, 02:09 PM~4541131
> *damn fool 2 posts....i didnt even know you were on here.........at least some1 took a pic  :biggrin:
> *


now thats what im talking about


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by luvregals_@Jan 3 2006, 02:11 PM~4541151
> *now thats what im talking about
> *


 :biggrin: jimmy came thru with the pic :thumbsup:


----------



## WaTTsLOk187 (Apr 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by k gee_@Jan 3 2006, 04:14 PM~4541186
> *:biggrin: jimmy came thru with the pic  :thumbsup:
> *


Kevin I was sitting in the muthafucker when I took the pic yesterday!


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by WaTTsLOk187_@Jan 3 2006, 02:37 PM~4541275
> *Kevin I was sitting in the muthafucker when I took the pic yesterday!
> *


 :biggrin: lucky man...that was my fav car there, as soon as i saw it :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Jan 3 2006, 02:01 PM~4541039
> *SCARED.......
> *



OF?


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by luvregals_@Jan 3 2006, 11:05 AM~4539518
> *so im guessing its on at the same LOCATION next year????? tight venue....NO LINES.... and there was a shit load of cars....PLUS EVERYONE WAS WALKING AROUND WITH DRINKS....NO PROBLEM
> *



hell yeah ...i was walking and sippn...  

 

much props for the BIG M ..


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Jan 3 2006, 07:53 PM~4543552
> *hell yeah ...i was walking and sippn...
> 
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

good show much love to majestics...and all the riders who were doin it big in the rain...thanks to strictly family for sharin the asada...and tarp...to keep dry...peace


----------



## elborracho (Sep 28, 2005)

glad to see there was no hating coming from scotty this time


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by elborracho_@Jan 4 2006, 07:38 AM~4545948
> *glad to see there was no hating coming from scotty this time
> *


GARBAGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jan 3 2006, 03:31 PM~4541849
> *OF?
> *


1. SEEING A REAL SHOP!
2. BEING AROUND REAL HOODSTERS
3. GETTING YOUR BALD SPOT KNOCKED IN!!!


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Jan 4 2006, 09:44 AM~4546530
> *1. SEEING A REAL SHOP!
> 2. BEING AROUND REAL HOODSTERS
> 3.  GETTING YOUR BALD SPOT KNOCKED IN!!!
> *


I asked one of your members where Scotty was and he said you didn't come to the show :dunno:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

I WASN'T THERE HOMIE


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Jan 4 2006, 10:42 AM~4546919
> *I WASN'T THERE HOMIE
> *


You should have come, it was good.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

COULDN'T GET ANY DAYTON'S FOR THE BROUGHAM


----------



## elborracho (Sep 28, 2005)

like always hating on the fab should of been there you would of seeing some real hoppers i guess you were the one that was scared


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## jestersixfour (Jan 13, 2004)

I missed it..


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by elborracho_@Jan 4 2006, 12:11 PM~4547451
> *like always hating on the fab should of been there you would of seeing some real hoppers i guess you were the one that was scared
> *


PLEASE!!!!!!!!!! THAT'S LIKE HATING ON A YUGO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

I WAS THERE U WERENT- HAVE U EVER HAD A CAR ?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

THIS TOPICS IN YOUR BACKYARD- CAN ANYONE ON L.I.L. THAT THIS GUY EVER HAVING A LIFTED CAR? I M GUESSING U RACIST TOO?


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

HE FUCKS UP EVERY TOPIC I GET ON HOMEBOY- 

WALLY DOG THANK YOUR CREW FOR A GREAT TIME.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

WALLY LIKE HIS PUNK ASS WANTS TO SEE ME!! HE WAS OUT HERE AND DIDN'T REACH ME SO WE CAN HANDLE IT FACE TO FACE!!! ENOUGH SAID I'M THE EASIEST MOTHER FUCKER TO GET A HOLD OF!!!!!!! HE NEEDS TO JOIN ANOTHER CAR CLUB SO HE CAN GET KICKED OUT AGAIN!!!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Jan 4 2006, 01:18 PM~4547873
> *WALLY LIKE HIS PUNK ASS WANTS TO SEE ME!! HE WAS OUT HERE AND DIDN'T REACH ME SO WE CAN HANDLE IT FACE TO FACE!!! ENOUGH SAID I'M THE EASIEST MOTHER FUCKER TO GET A HOLD OF!!!!!!!  HE NEEDS TO JOIN ANOTHER CAR CLUB SO HE CAN GET KICKED OUT AGAIN!!!!
> *



YOUR BOY ASKED U TO LET IT GO- 503 997 7188- ILL POST UP ANOTHER CALLING CARD IF NEED BE. KICKED OUT OF WHAT ?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

KICKED OUT USO


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

U GOT ALOT 2 TYPE ---GET YOUR ASS UP HERE THEN--- U R 1 MISINFORMED FOOL- I AM DONE WITH U


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Jan 4 2006, 01:18 PM~4547873
> *WALLY LIKE HIS PUNK ASS WANTS TO SEE ME!! HE WAS OUT HERE AND DIDN'T REACH ME SO WE CAN HANDLE IT FACE TO FACE!!! ENOUGH SAID I'M THE EASIEST MOTHER FUCKER TO GET A HOLD OF!!!!!!!  HE NEEDS TO JOIN ANOTHER CAR CLUB SO HE CAN GET KICKED OUT AGAIN!!!!
> *


 AND I STILL HAVEN'T MET YOU....... I THOUGHT YOU WOULD OF BEEN AT MAJESTICS PICNIC FO SHO.... I TOLD RICH I WAS STARTING TO WONDER IF YOU WERE EVEN REAL?????? :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Jan 4 2006, 01:43 PM~4548086
> *thanks ..sorry didn't get a chance to kick it longer...but as you saw I was getting pulled left and right all day! :biggrin:
> *


NEXT TIME HOMEBOY- MAN U PULLED IT OFF BRO- U WERE TALKIN EARLY ON U WERE UNSURE OF THE TURN OUT-- DAMN TURN OUT WAS SLAMMIN THANKS FOR LOOKIN OUT FOR THIS WHITIE FROM THE NORTHWEST :biggrin: . IT MUST FEEL GOOD TO HAVE THAT RESPECT BRO- ALL COLORS GOT ALONG ALL DAY DRINK SMOKIN W/O NO DRAMA AT ALL. I FELT SAFER THERE THAN MANY OTHER SHOWS IVE BEEN TOO. HATS OFF


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

BAD ASS SHOW! IT WAS WORTH GETTING UP EARLY , WASHING AND WAXING THE CAR, EVEN IF IT DID RAIN AND FUCKED IT ALL UP!


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

[


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

slammin ass show, you know STRICTLY FAMILY C.C. is always down to ride to a majestics show homie we stayin one call away, fa sho we be at the next one rain or shine :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jan 4 2006, 01:52 PM~4548152
> *I FELT SAFER THERE THAN MANY OTHER SHOWS IVE BEEN TOO. HATS OFF
> *


Thats cuz you didnt run into me....woo, that coulda been trouble....JP
Its great that we all had a good time


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

ALL THAT COMES TO MIND RIGHT NOW IS THE BIG M SAYING, ....."YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT!"........IT WAS OFF THE HOOK!.....NOW I GOTTA GO SPOT AN ELOTE FOR THE BRUJO,FOR THE GOOD JOB HE DID ON SUNDAY(I THINK HE DESERVES A RASPADO TOO)LOL..... :biggrin: MUCH LUV TO THE MAJESTICS C.C FOR STARTING YEAR OFF WITH A BANG :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jan 4 2006, 12:49 PM~4547685
> *I WAS THERE U WERENT- HAVE U EVER HAD A CAR ?
> *


HAVE YOU EVER HAD A FULL HEAD OF HAIR? ALL THE HOMIES WHO SAW YOU SAID YOU WERE GOOFIER THAN THE wHITE BOYS FROM K.C.!!!!!!! l_O_l


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by k gee_@Jan 4 2006, 03:47 PM~4549252
> *Thats cuz you didnt run into me....woo, that coulda been trouble....JP
> Its great that we all had a good time
> *


Oh lord..........this fool got mo heat than a Miama basketball team. :0 :0


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Jan 4 2006, 11:07 PM~4551645
> *HAVE YOU EVER HAD A FULL HEAD OF HAIR?  ALL THE HOMIES WHO SAW YOU SAID YOU WERE GOOFIER THAN THE wHITE BOYS FROM K.C.!!!!!!!  l_O_l
> *




SCHOOL YARD CRUSH- I SWEAR THIS GUY WANTS ME- GO CLEAN SOMTHIN



LETS SEE A PICTURE OF YOU CREAM PUFF- 

LV U WERENT THERE LA U WERENT THERE- YOU DONT HAVE A LOWRIDER
U SEND ALL DAY ON THE INTERNET CAUSE U CANT AFFORD ONE AT HOME

THEN WHEN IT COMES TO A LOWRIDER U SWITCH THE TOPIC TO WANTING TO FIGHTING OR THE WAY SOMEONE LOOKS??? THAT IS TRUELY STUPID AND YOUR 40 YEARS OLD?

KEEP THEM BOWLS SHININ


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jan 5 2006, 07:18 AM~4552817
> *SCHOOL YARD CRUSH- I SWEAR THIS GUY WANTS ME- GO CLEAN SOMTHIN
> LETS SEE A PICTURE OF YOU CREAM PUFF-
> 
> ...




WHO WHERE YOUR HOMIES THERE?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Jan 4 2006, 11:33 AM~4547206
> *COULDN'T GET ANY DAYTON'S FOR THE BROUGHAM
> *




YEAH ITS TOUGH TO MAKE THAT SHOW ALWAYS CHANGES ITS DATE -ITS ALWAYS ON NEW YEARS- U GOT 360 DAYZ TO BE READY 4 THE NEXT 1


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jan 5 2006, 07:18 AM~4552817
> *SCHOOL YARD CRUSH- I SWEAR THIS GUY WANTS ME- GO CLEAN SOMTHIN
> LETS SEE A PICTURE OF YOU CREAM PUFF-
> 
> ...


POST YOUR SHIT UP


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jan 5 2006, 07:23 AM~4552836
> *YEAH ITS TOUGH TO MAKE THAT SHOW ALWAYS CHANGES ITS DATE -ITS ALWAYS ON NEW YEARS- U GOT 360 DAYZ TO BE READY 4 THE NEXT 1
> *


 :0


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Jan 5 2006, 10:33 AM~4553983
> *POST YOUR SHIT UP
> *


hey scotty i'm still waiting for you to post yours up from the other topic! not trying to get into yalls lover spat just wanna see your ride bro that's all :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

HE AINT GOT ONE THATS WHY HE KEEPS CRYING


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

ILL POST MY SHIT UP- GOTTA TAKE A SHIT FIRST- ILL TAKE A PICTURE
RUMOUR IS YOU GETTING A JOB AS THE FIRST BLACK TIDY BOWL MAN.
SEE IF YOU CAN HANDLE MY SHIT. IM SENDING U A TOILET BRUSH FOR YOUR TEETH


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jan 5 2006, 11:02 AM~4554177
> *ILL POST MY SHIT UP- GOTTA TAKE A SHIT FIRST- ILL TAKE A PICTURE
> RUMOUR IS YOU GETTING A JOB AS THE FIRST BLACK TIDY BOWL MAN.
> SEE IF YOU CAN HANDLE MY SHIT. IM SENDING U A TOILET BRUSH FOR YOUR TEETH
> *


THAT WAS A GOOD COMEBACK OPIE


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

YES IT WAS BUCKWHEAT 0-TA


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

WATCH OUT AND DON'T GET HIT!!!!!!!! COVER THAT PATCH UP!!!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

HERE WE GO AGAIN THIS ****** GOT MORE PICS OF ME THAN MY FAMILY DOES. 

SO WHEN YOU SAID U WERE A GANGBANGER- U DIDNT MEAN IN A GANSTER WAY RAINBOW RIDER

EVEN WITH BAD PIC, I STILL LOOK BETTER THAN U :uh: 

I CAN OUT BUILD U AND OUT HOP U 2-SHUT UP AND SHOW UP


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

STOP FUCKIN UP WALLY DOGS AND CREWS TOPIC- START A FRESH ONE ABOUT ME SUCKER- NO SENSE DISRESPECTING MAJESTICS


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

I SURE WILL BALDY


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

the fucked up part about it, if only we woulda had weather like today, cuz mand its pretty fuckin hot out there today


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Jan 5 2006, 04:47 PM~4555847
> *I was thinking the same thing! :0
> *


i was walkin right here off century by the airport when i realized how hot the fuckin sun was, made me think fuckin sun why couldnt you come out for new years :angry:


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Jan 5 2006, 02:41 PM~4555809
> *the fucked up part about it, if only we woulda had weather like today, cuz mand its pretty fuckin hot out there today
> *


the weather was cool at first...shit IM GLAD TOO CUZ LAST SHOW AT VETS>.i had a SICK AS SUN BURN ON MY PELONA ...fuck skin peeling for like a week it was nasty..


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

ay whats up Wally i guess our president from LA's FINEST still ows you those tamales huh!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

WHERE'S THE DOWN ASS wHITEBOY?


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Jan 5 2006, 03:03 PM~4555941
> *i was walkin right here off century by the airport when i realized how hot the fuckin sun was, made me think fuckin sun why couldnt you come out for new years  :angry:
> *


the fuck u doin walkin :biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by k gee_@Jan 6 2006, 02:49 PM~4561904
> *the fuck u doin walkin  :biggrin:
> *


i would say to burn off weight but you know thats a dam lie

it takes 15 minutes to pull my car out the parking garage and its only 5 minutes to walk it, beside if i pull my car out i might get tempted to park it in triple x and walk in for lunch and not come out until dinner.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jan 5 2006, 11:48 AM~4554521
> *HERE WE GO AGAIN THIS ****** GOT MORE PICS OF ME THAN MY FAMILY DOES.
> 
> SO WHEN YOU SAID U WERE A GANGBANGER- U DIDNT MEAN IN A GANSTER WAY RAINBOW RIDER
> ...


NEVER SAID I WAS A GANG BANGER! YOU'RE THE GANG BANGER HOMIE!!!!!! FUCKING BILLYGOAT GANGSTERS!!!!!!!!! YOU CAN OUT BUILD ME PLEASE! LIKE I SAID CALL UP KITA SO HE CAN SCHOOL YOU AGAIN OPIE!!!!!!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

MAN U GOT TIME ON YOUR HANDS - STOP USING THEM TO JERK OFF ABOUT ME................. A TOOTHBRUSH IS FOR YOUR MOUTH TOO NOT JUST FOR TOILETS-- USE ONE


----------



## cybercholo (Aug 9, 2005)

Wish I was there.


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jan 6 2006, 04:57 PM~4563322
> *MAN U GOT TIME ON YOUR HANDS - STOP USING THEM TO JERK OFF ABOUT ME.................  A TOOTHBRUSH IS FOR YOUR MOUTH TOO NOT JUST FOR TOILETS-- USE ONE
> *


 :0


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

WHATS UP WALLY DOG - MIGHT BE DOWN THERE IN A MONTH FOR A WEEKEND HOMIE!


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Jan 4 2006, 11:43 AM~4546523
> *GARBAGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


WHY YOU NEVER OUT? BUT YOU GOT THE BIGGEST MOUTH


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 9 2006, 09:31 PM~4582888
> *WHY YOU NEVER OUT?  BUT YOU GOT THE BIGGEST MOUTH
> *



He dont have a car!!!!!!!!


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 9 2006, 10:34 PM~4582921
> *He dont have a car!!!!!!!!
> *


YEAH, NO SHIT!!!! TELL US SOMETHING ALL LAYITLOW MEMBERS DONT KNOW. I BET HES ONE OF THOWS NOBODYS WALKING AROUND THE SHOWS WITH A CAMERA........


----------



## ghettofabhydraulics (Jan 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 9 2006, 10:40 PM~4582979
> *YEAH, NO SHIT!!!! TELL US SOMETHING ALL LAYITLOW MEMBERS DONT KNOW. I BET HES ONE OF THOWS NOBODYS WALKING AROUND THE SHOWS WITH A CAMERA........
> *


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## elborracho (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 9 2006, 09:40 PM~4582979
> *YEAH, NO SHIT!!!! TELL US SOMETHING ALL LAYITLOW MEMBERS DONT KNOW. I BET HES ONE OF THOWS NOBODYS WALKING AROUND THE SHOWS WITH A CAMERA........
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

FINALLY, SOME PEOPLE ON HERE I CAN RELATE TOO!! BS WAS NOT THERE.


----------



## KiNgOfNy (Aug 18, 2005)

ANOTHER COMUTER WHORE WITH NO CAR! :nono:


----------



## elborracho (Sep 28, 2005)

b.s. as in bullshit scooter


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 9 2006, 08:34 PM~4582921
> *He dont have a car!!!!!!!!
> *


WILL HE EVER? HE TOLD ME LAST MONTH ABOUT HIS 06 BENZ WHERES THAT?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 9 2006, 08:31 PM~4582888
> *WHY YOU NEVER OUT?  BUT YOU GOT THE BIGGEST MOUTH
> *


WHY WOULD I HANG WITH YOU? THAT'S LIKE TAKING A ROLLS ROYCE TO A HYUNDAI CAR LOT!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jan 10 2006, 10:50 AM~4586288
> *WILL HE EVER? HE TOLD ME LAST MONTH ABOUT HIS 06 BENZ WHERES THAT?
> *


I DIDN'T BUY IT YET! BUT I SOLD MY '04 LAST MONTH!!! HOW MANY HAVE YOU OWNED???? THE SLANT NOSE IS FOR SALE STILL!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 9 2006, 08:34 PM~4582921
> *He dont have a car!!!!!!!!
> *


FUNNY THING IS AT THE MOMENT I DON'T!!!!!!!!!!!!! SHIT IVE NEVER HAD A LOWRIDER,,,,,,BUT MY UNCLES CARS ARE LIKE MINES TOO!!!! LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=231752&st=60
:roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

SUCH A LOSER


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

GOOD STUFF BRO!! MONEY ON THE LINE :biggrin:

ITS AT 40 BONES


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

45 AND A FREE DVD-

NO BODY GOT PROOF OF OUR FRIEND??

GAME ENDS FRIDAY


----------



## KiNgOfNy (Aug 18, 2005)

THIS SHIT IS TOO FUNNY! :buttkick:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

u want 2 donate?? hahahaha


----------



## elborracho (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Jan 10 2006, 02:56 PM~4587898
> *FUNNY THING IS AT THE MOMENT I DON'T!!!!!!!!!!!!!  SHIT IVE NEVER HAD A LOWRIDER,,,,,,BUT MY UNCLES CARS ARE LIKE MINES TOO!!!! LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


damm you got cheerleader written all over you
[attachmentid=419022]


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elborracho_@Jan 11 2006, 04:35 PM~4595786
> *damm you got cheerleader written all over you
> [attachmentid=419022]
> *


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elborracho (Sep 28, 2005)

i guess the cheerleader has no coment


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

:0


----------

